# Infantry Recruiting (Merged)



## Draper289 (13 May 2012)

I was told by a family friend who currently serves that Infantry are not accepting applications  right now because they are trying to find something for all the current Infantryman to do. Does anyone know when they will be accepting applications again ?


----------



## Hurricane (13 May 2012)

Yes, the reason it is closed is because there are already too many Infantry pers in the trade. Odds are it will not be open for a while. If you are seriously considering enrollment, you may want to look at a few other trades. Just checked forces.ca and it seems that Combat Engineer is the only combat arms trade currently accepting applications.


----------



## brihard (13 May 2012)

There will be some hiring for infantry this year, but not a great deal... The regular force intake is under 200 if I recall the numbers from CF Recruiting Group correctly. These figures are a couple of months old.


----------



## Trick (13 May 2012)

Based on my conversation with a recruiter maybe a month ago it's ~200 with selections being on June 7th. Not sure if that's the only date this year or not.


----------



## Mushroom (13 May 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> Yes, the reason it is closed is because there are already too many Infantry pers in the trade. Odds are it will not be open for a while. If you are seriously considering enrollment, you may want to look at a few other trades. Just checked forces.ca and it seems that Combat Engineer is the only combat arms trade currently accepting applications.



Combat engineering is very diffrent from Infantry, Do not put it down just because it is combat arms.


----------



## The_Falcon (14 May 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> Based on my conversation with a recruiter maybe a month ago it's ~200 with selections being on June 7th. Not sure if that's the only date this year or not.



The selections date on the SIP maybe  that date, but the selections people can do the selections whenever they generally feel like it (for this MOSID anyways).  The numbers are just under 90 each for the 2 English Regiments, and 100 or so for the Vandoos.  We aren't taking outside applications at the moment, because we still have plenty of people already in the process for infantry.


----------



## KeoughJ (14 May 2012)

I had put down Infantry as one of my choices and I'm actually being processed for it. I applied in Feb,  thinking it was just foolish optimism to apply for that, but it worked in my favour


----------



## Connorp23 (14 May 2012)

HatchetMan, what do you mean by "not accepting outside applications"? Like Keough I applied in February and have finished all but my interview, which is in one week.


----------



## Jarry (14 May 2012)

On the website it's saying they are not taking applicant since 1 years ..
But in february me and a friend  travel to the recruitment center of montreal on st-catherine street
And we both get the process started , we completed every step and i finish my interview today!!
So do not reffer on a website or a forum( since it can get you alooot of good information)
Just make it your way to the nearest recruit center and try it ! 
Sorry for the bad english , 1 rst language is french.


----------



## The_Falcon (14 May 2012)

Connorp23 said:
			
		

> HatchetMan, what do you mean by "not accepting outside applications"? Like Keough I applied in February and have finished all but my interview, which is in one week.



On the Forces.ca website basically.  Although sometimes there is disconnect between what the SIP says is open, and whoever is responsible for keeping the website current.


----------



## BrendenDias (5 Nov 2012)

So I have applied about a month ago for the Canadian Forces, and chose Infantry as my target occupation as a full time job. 
I'm 17, currently in my last year of high school, and will pass for sure, no doubt...
I applied, and sent my educational transcripts, along with my copy of my birth certificate already. 
I had contact with a recruiter via email, and I was told that infantry was accepting applications at the beginning of October, so I applied there.

I was wondering how the infantry recruiting status is? I really want to get into the military (accepted and scheduled for BMQ) so I can jump right into it after school.

Any help? I'd be thankful.


----------



## Ducimus BTC (7 Nov 2012)

From My understanding Infantry is not accepting any more applicants this year. Infantry will most likely open up next year providing the CF are in need of more recruits. I am *not* a recruiter so I do not know for sure, this is just what I have heard from this forum and other people applying. 

My suggestion.. go into your local RC in January and see if you can get the ball rolling then. In the meantime continue to focus on school and improve your application. 

Cheers


----------



## AgentSmith (7 Nov 2012)

Hate to break it to you but the Infantry is full and while they may be accepting small numbers of new recruits during the next FY there are many, many people ahead of you in the process. To get into the Infantry you need a very competitive application. Volunteer, play sports, get involved with the community, those are all ways to make your application stronger.


----------



## brihard (7 Nov 2012)

Only a recruiter with access to your file can say for sure. My advice is a polite email or phone call to the recruiter who was in touch with you to ask for a status update on your file, and whether it's moving at all. If they accepted your documents, there should be a database entry for you. More than that, I can't say with any certainty.


----------



## BrendenDias (8 Nov 2012)

Thanks guys.
I also play a lot of sports, and work a lot due to one of my classes. I can ski and am active for at least 12 hours a week, not including skiing every weekend. 
My grades are also on the rise, so I hope that'll help, and I'll look into improving my application, thank you.

By the way, can you change your application? Or do you have to call in or go to an RC?


----------



## Ducimus BTC (8 Nov 2012)

BrendenDias said:
			
		

> By the way, can you change your application? Or do you have to call in or go to an RC?



In what way would you like to change your application?
You can always update it with providing certain documents. I would speak to a recruiter in respect to changing or resubmitting an application.


----------



## BrendenDias (8 Nov 2012)

Thanks, I would want to place a secondary occupation, since I only selected infantry. I was going to select armour as my second, however, it for some reason wasn't on there.


----------



## woodland1000 (27 Nov 2012)

i just receive a email saying CFRC) Halifax; they will now take over the processing of your application. but its Artilleryman occupation. i tried to get into  infantry should i call CFRC Halifax  Infantry is my first choice .


----------



## BrendenDias (27 Nov 2012)

Really? Thats good that you got a call like that.
I suggest if you want to get into infantry above everything else, then wait. You wouldn't want to regret becoming an artilleryman because you wanted infantry more. But if you think artillery would be a good occupation, you should go for it.
From everything I have heard; calls, emails, forum... infantry is closed until further notice.

Congrats over the call, at least you got one  :nod:


----------



## woodland1000 (27 Nov 2012)

i just receive a email saying CFRC) Halifax; they will now take over the processing of your application. but its Artilleryman occupation. i tried to get into  infantry should i call CFRC Halifax  Infantry is my first choice .


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Nov 2012)

You can try calling, and they will probably tell you that infantry is full, so they started processing you for one of your other choices. If you don't want anything but infantry, tell them now so they can start processing someone else's file for that artillery position. And then amend your choices.


----------



## woodland1000 (27 Nov 2012)

yeah the wait is going to be long maybe year or more . how long have you been waiting to get into Infantry?


----------



## woodland1000 (27 Nov 2012)

going to CFRC tomorrow to see what occupation are open. how long is the wait for Infantry occupation 2 years?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2012)

Unsure, but you should be able to tell _us_ tomorrrow.


----------



## BrendenDias (28 Nov 2012)

I have been waiting for about two months. Not long compared to others probably, but I am very anxious..
It feels good to apply, but waiting, like everyone knows, sucks... but if you're commited to join as I am, it would be worth the wait to get in. 
I'm waiting for them to even review my application... but the three trades I selected haven't opened yet... sooo yeah. 
What about you?


----------



## Ducimus BTC (28 Nov 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> I have been waiting for about two months. Not long compared to others probably, but I am very anxious..



Not long at all, it's no contest but I have been waiting for approx. 2 years. However my situation is a little more complex then an initial application.

Hurry up and wait....


----------



## BrendenDias (29 Nov 2012)

What do you mean by complex?


----------



## BrendenDias (30 Nov 2012)

Also, on the Access Key site, it now says I need to send my Reference letters, and the "Pers Screening". I dont know what the screening is, if I have to send something in or what...
Well it didn't say that before, so.... ;D ;D


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Also, on the Access Key site, it now says I need to send my Reference letters, and the "Pers Screening". I dont know what the screening is, if I have to send something in or what...



"Online Applications":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40154/post-347939.html#msg347939
"Only problem is that for my TBS 330-23 - Pers Screening it still lists "In progress by CFRC". "

"The form is submitted electronically to our security agency in Ottawa where they have the RCMP do a criminal check and another agency do a credit check.  Normally, if there are no problems, it takes approximately three to four business days to complete.  It is usually sent out a few days after your interview.  However, since you are not the only applicant applying to the CF there may be some delays."

how to fill in the "personnel screening consent and authorization form"?  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103741.0

Personnel Screening and other stuff  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94432.0


----------



## woodland1000 (30 Nov 2012)

guys just i went there today . the only recruiter was a female from the navy she said 2 years 2014 ????


----------



## DAA (30 Nov 2012)

woodland1000 said:
			
		

> guys just i went there today . the only recruiter was a female from the navy she said 2 years 2014 ????



Went where and what did you ask???


----------



## woodland1000 (30 Nov 2012)

Infantry occupation but i got a call for artillery . Infantry was my first choice artillery was my third choice


----------



## BrendenDias (1 Dec 2012)

Thanks..
And ohh... thats just one year and a bit, not 2  
Still sucks... but I don't know how they'd know for sure.


----------



## Sizzle709 (1 Dec 2012)

B.Dias, have you actually looked at any other trades? I mean the CF needs more then just infantry right now and many trades have Infantry components to it.


----------



## BrendenDias (1 Dec 2012)

Yep, I'm interested in Armoured and Combat Engineer, aside from my first choice as Infantry.

I'm one of those people that would want to be "up there" in the front you could say. I want a very interesting and challenging career, one that I can be proud of, and one that shows how much I'd do for my country. I'm not saying all jobs in the CF aren't... honourable, say, because basically all occupations in the CF serve your country... but again I'd like to be on the front...you know?

I just think infantry would be amazing, but armoured and combat engineer would be great too.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (1 Dec 2012)

Just keep an open mind. Every trade is interesting and challengingo and deathly boring at times as well. Overseas anyone can be involved in fighting depending on circumstances, I know veh techs who have gone on a few patrols. I also know a guy who is armoured recce and did his tour as a supply tech.

And no matter how glorious or unglorious movies make a trade seem, everyone should be proud of doing them.


----------



## BrendenDias (1 Dec 2012)

Exactly, an occupation is an occupation, and at times it'll be great, and other times will be boring.


----------



## RedLion (15 Dec 2012)

I have a few questions about being processed, hired, and openings. I was told over the course of 2011-2012, 300 NCM Infantry recruits were taken.


1. Are all these 300 recruits automatically selected in April when the FY opens, and put on specific BMQs for the 2013-2014 year?

2. How many of these 300 would be put in a single 'BMQ Class'?

3. If I am processed over April 2013 to September 2013, and successfully merit-listed, would I stand a chance of getting recruited for 2013-2014 year?

Thanks for any response, and all the best.


----------



## MikeL (15 Dec 2012)

1.) No,  this wouldn't happen all at once on 1 April,  it would be spread out.

2.) Not all 300 pers going Infantry will be in a single BMQ course,  it would be spread out through different serials.

3.) You might get a Infantry position in 2013,  but you may not as well.


----------



## RedLion (15 Dec 2012)

Thank you for the reply!

So, to clarify, I'll outline a hypothetical scenario:

1. Assume recruit-hopeful 'Jacob Canuck' is processed and merit-listed by September.
2. The first 2013 BMQ is in July 2013, so he misses it.
3. The second 2013 BMQ is in November 2013.
4. Jacob Canuck is on the merit-list for Infantry NCM by this time.
5. The recruiters go back to the merit-list for Infantry NCM, and select the next top guys for the 2013 BMQ.
6. Jacob Canuck is selected!

Is this how it would work?


----------



## MikeL (15 Dec 2012)

I have never worked in recruiting so this is just an assumption..  call your local CFRC and they can give you the definitive answer on this.


Say there are 200 people who want Infantry,  once they get through all their testing, etc they will be put onto a merit list for the Regiment they wish to join.  In that merit list you would be ranked against everyone else.

So that 200 could be broken into

PPCLI - 100
The RCR - 60
R22eR - 40

You could be ranked #60 for PPCLI,  and during 2013 100 positions for Infantry open up.  But if only 58 out of those 100 positions are for PPCLI you would be waiting until 2014, etc


----------



## taylorwagner221 (16 Dec 2012)

Anyone know the details of when you can apply for infantry solider?


----------



## Timberwolf (16 Dec 2012)

You can always apply. Positions are filled for this fiscal year but you should still apply as soon as possible. Things will be slow and you will be waiting until the start of the next fiscal year (April 1, 2013). But the sooner you apply the better, that way you get your foot in the door.


----------



## RedLion (16 Dec 2012)

Great. Thanks for the answer!

I've been in contact with the CFRC quite a bit. Thought I'd reach out to the forums to give them a break, haha.


----------



## DAA (18 Dec 2012)

RedLion said:
			
		

> So, to clarify, I'll outline a hypothetical scenario:
> 
> 1. Assume recruit-hopeful 'Jacob Canuck' is processed and merit-listed by September.
> 2. The first 2013 BMQ is in July 2013, so he misses it.
> ...



Nope, doesn't work this way at all...   First off, BMQ dates have no relevance what so ever in the recruiting process, so get that out of your head!  Once you have been offered a position, then you will be loaded on the "next available BMQ"...


----------



## RedLion (20 Dec 2012)

Timberwolf said:
			
		

> You can always apply. Positions are filled for this fiscal year but you should still apply as soon as possible. Things will be slow and you will be waiting until the start of the next fiscal year (April 1, 2013). But the sooner you apply the better, that way you get your foot in the door.



I was under the impression that if Infantry Soldier is closed you can't apply for it. My CFRC said only when the Infantry Soldier trade opens in April, 2013 will they schedule my CFAT, and begin processing.

Can anyone confirm? Getting processed now would be swell, since I would be afforded the opportunity to get merit-listed before the occupation opens up. I've spoken very closely with my CFRC on both Officer and NCM options, and it's the same game. 

One more thing for hopeful recruits; My CFRC said in February (February 4th I believe), they are no longer accepting paper applications. It will all be electronic via the CF online application. Not sure if this is a gradual phase in for different CFRCs, or a date being applied to CFRCs across the nation.

Also, thank you DAA.


----------



## BrendenDias (20 Dec 2012)

RedLion said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that if Infantry Soldier is closed you can't apply for it. My CFRC said only when the Infantry Soldier trade opens in April, 2013 will they schedule my CFAT, and begin processing.
> 
> Can anyone confirm? Getting processed now would be swell, since I would be afforded the opportunity to get merit-listed before the occupation opens up. I've spoken very closely with my CFRC on both Officer and NCM options, and it's the same game.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat as you.
You can still apply for infantry soldier, or any other occupation, however there has to be an opening in the trade, or a demand for them to continue processing your application while you're in the middle of the process. It's the end of the fiscal year now, and the next presumed "opening" will be next spring apparently. 
All of us appicants want to be merit listed, but some are further than others. I'm still waiting for medical/CFAT/Interview, etc... but I'm also in grade 12, so I have time.


----------

